# Favorite movies and tv shows to watch



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

During the month of October I love to pull out all my favorite horror movies and old tv shows and specials. What are you favorites? A few of mine are:

1. Disney Mr. Boogedy films. Definite favorite when I was a kid
2. It's the great pumpkin charlie brown
3. All the Roseanne Halloween episodes
4. The Exorcist :zombie:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Sleepy Hallow


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

Doh! Forgot my all-time favorite. Ray Bradbury's Something Wicked This Way Comes!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Darkshadows series. 
Exorsist
Nightmare Before Christmas
All of the Living Dead movies


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't forget the greatest halloween movie ever made..."The Ghost and Mr Chicken"!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hocus Pocus, Halloweentown, The Lost Boys. The first two are cheesy, I know, but it reminds me when my kids were little.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great call Beth.

I really do like the Halloweentown series - my kids love it.

Course - my 5 year old loves Queen of the Damned.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cantiville Ghost


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm just an idiot, but I love the Addams Family. The cheesy jokes put me in the spirit. 

Munsters are good too.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

My all time favorite is "Halloween".. 
When I was a wee lad, the two cartoons that stood out were The Great Pumpkin and Disney's Halloween special. 
All during October I try to catch any of the classics. Is AMC doing a horror fest this year?


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

sleepy hallow and the nightmare before christmas


----------

